# tests...



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

besides the sitz marker, colonoscopy and defogram.. what other tests can i request? sorry if there's a thread already...


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

It depends on what they're looking for. There's an endoscopy where they scope the esaphagus, stomach and sometimes the upper intestine. There are blood tests that will indicate the presence of inflammation (although they won't tell you where it is). There's also the barium "swallow" which is a CAT scan with contrast so docs can see more about the condition of the intestinal tract.


----------

